# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Scan με laptop ?

## ydin

Νοιώθω οτι θα πω λαμακια, αλλα νεος ειμαι, θα με καταλαβατε...ελπιζω!

Εχω εναν φορητο και μια Νetgear 54αρα pcmcia καρτα. Μπορω να κανω scan με αυτην ???

----------


## mojiro

pigtail εχεις ? δεχεται εξωτερικη κεραια ? αμφιαβαλλω.

μαλλον οχι

οσον αφορα τις λαμακιες εχεις να διαβασεις πολλες.
αλλωστε ολοι λεμε, να ρωτας δεν ειναι κακο

----------


## ydin

Pigtail δεν ξερω τι ειναι.

Κεραια δεν νομιζω να παιρνει.


Το μοντελο της ειναι NETGEAR 54Mbps PCMCIA WG511GE και το link ειναι αυτό

----------


## m0bius

H συγκεκριμένη κάρτα δεν πέρνει εξωτερική κεραία αλλά έχει σχετικά καλή ευαισθησία οπότε μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με το Netstumbler. Πάντως καλύτερα να βρείς μια pcmcia που να δέχεται εξωτερική κεραία και μία κεραιούλα ή διάλυσε την Netgear που έχεις μπας και καταφέρεις να της βάλεις  ::

----------


## ydin

Καταλαβα....

Με βλεπω να ξηλωνω την καρτουλα και να την κανω κομματακια!  :: 

Τετοιε καρτες με εξωτερικη κεραια, που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα και απο τι τιμές ξεκινάνε ???

----------

